# NGT targets April shoot



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 5, 2017)

The 20 targets from the North Georgia Traditional Shoot for April.


----------



## AllAmerican (Apr 5, 2017)

*Filming*

Good job there Mr. Mike!  The running boar was cool.  I always shoot him in the snout.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 6, 2017)

I like it when you can see the kill zone. Some folks might not agree, but a challenging course can be laid out without hiding where you are suppose to hit. Good job.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 9, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> I like it when you can see the kill zone. Some folks might not agree, but a challenging course can be laid out without hiding where you are suppose to hit. Good job.



I agree.


----------

